# Hello All



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm a newbie here.

I have diabetes 2 and have done for some years now.

I'm looking forward to meeting you and getting to know you all


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you Sue


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum GrannyMay. I see from your blurb you're another crafter. There's a few of us in here.

How are you getting on with your diabetes, is it behaving itself?


----------



## Steff (Apr 14, 2014)

GrannyMay hi and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## jalapino (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello grannymay 

Already I feel like  you are my nanny by your name!!! 

Let rip with any questions....good bunch on here


----------



## Lurch (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi GrannyMay. Welcome.  I have diabetes 2 too. Also afflicted with BS meter pedantry but that's another story.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum GrannyMay


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Grannymay, lovely to meet you and hope you get advice and new friends on here


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Welcome to the forum GrannyMay. I see from your blurb you're another crafter. There's a few of us in here.
> 
> How are you getting on with your diabetes, is it behaving itself?



Thank you Alison 

Oh yes, I love my crafts, they're probably the only thing that keeps me sane these days!! 

As for my diabetes, well my counts keep going up every time I have my routine checks, my HbA1c is currently 56, it seems to be going up by 2 points every 6 months 

Having said that, I'm not a very good diabetic and I really haven't taken it as seriously as I should, but as I don't want to land in any hot water, I'm going to have to knuckle down with it now!


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> Welcome to the forum GrannyMay. I see from your blurb you're another crafter. There's a few of us in here.
> 
> How are you getting on with your diabetes, is it behaving itself?





Steff said:


> GrannyMay hi and a warm welcome to the forum.




Hello Steff, thank you, it's good to meet you


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

jalapino said:


> Hello grannymay
> 
> Already I feel like  you are my nanny by your name!!!
> 
> Let rip with any questions....good bunch on here



Hi there jalapino, I like to be everybody's Nanny so no problems there


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

Lurch said:


> Hi GrannyMay. Welcome.  I have diabetes 2 too. Also afflicted with BS meter pedantry but that's another story.



Hi there Lurch, thank you, it's good to meet you


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Welcome to the forum GrannyMay



Hi there Mark, many thanks for your welcome, it's good to meet you


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 14, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Welcome to the forum Grannymay, lovely to meet you and hope you get advice and new friends on here



Hello, it's great to meet you TINTIN, thank you for your welcome


----------



## Bloden (Apr 15, 2014)

Hiya granny May. Hope you find what you're looking for here.


----------



## GrannyMay (Apr 16, 2014)

Bloden said:


> Hiya granny May. Hope you find what you're looking for here.



Hello Bloden, thank you, it's lovely to meet you


----------



## stephknits (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  I also love my knitting (clue in the name).  I spend most free time crafting, but now am trying to squeeze in the exercise...  Have found I can knit ok on the exercise bike!


----------

